# Mass. Hydraulic License?



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anybody know how to get or who to contact about getting a Massachusetts hydraulic license. I think that I should really get one and it would be a good thing to have for work. I've looked all over the state and federal government websites and they are no help. Thanks.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Try this thread, some good info on it. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=9513&highlight=mass+license


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is a link to the right page. http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster...terminalcontent&f=dps_eng_hoisting&csid=Eeops

You'll like it because the exam is given at Devens.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

